# Is It Possible to Pull 2400g Off 2x600w???



## oHsiN666 (Mar 24, 2012)

just seeing if this is possible. of course the conditions would have to be perfect, the strain and all factors pointing to it being possible. with that said, has anyone pulled this off? 

im asking because im in the process of designing my flower tent. i really want 2x1000w. but i may have to go with 2x600w. 

if anyone cares to need anymore info to answer my question, although i think my question doesn't have to be too specific, i can provide it.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 24, 2012)

5.3 pounds from 1200w... I'm going to say that's near impossible unless you are talking about multiple cycles.


----------



## sfttailpaul (Mar 24, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> 5.3 pounds from 1200w... I'm going to say that's near impossible unless you are talking about multiple cycles.


Yea, those plants would have to be 16-20 ft. tall and about 8 ft. around EACH! LOL. Most people on here are getting 2-4 oz/plant indoors, but then again, one surly can try...


----------



## Whatstrain (Mar 24, 2012)

Best way would be barebulb and grow vertically in hydro from what i have seen. You want 2grams/watt so it would take awhile to get to that point and you would need a great strain.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html ---- Read into that and check out more vertical grows.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 24, 2012)

okay, yeah i didnt think about that. i want 1g/watt. that is all. im basically seeing what i should put in my 4x8 tent. 2x1000w, 2x600w or 3x600w....i think i may just have to stick with 2x600w. and hope for 1500g. 3lbs would be possible. i know a buddy who is pulling off 2.5lbs from each 1000w. and he is running 2x1000. but i dont know if he has a tent or not.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 24, 2012)

could i pull 1.5lbs off each 600w ??

i honestly don't care about yield that much. i know quality over quantity, i just want to know if it is possible. if it is thinking too extreme? have people done it? just getting a census basically.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 24, 2012)

I ran 2kW in a 4x8 and regretted it. I'd recommend 2x600s unless you live in a really cool area. I love my 600w in my 4x4.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 24, 2012)

sfttailpaul said:


> Yea, those plants would have to be 16-20 ft. tall and about 8 ft. around EACH! LOL. Most people on here are getting 2-4 oz/plant indoors, but then again, one surly can try...


i know your exaggerating a little, but i have seen 14lbs off a 8ft plant outdoor.... so that isnt what would be needed to produce that much yield. super cropping and other techniques would yield that much outdoor no sweat!


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I ran 2kW in a 4x8 and regretted it. I'd recommend 2x600s unless you live in a really cool area. I love my 600w in my 4x4.


i really do think i will run 2x600 in summer and 2x1000 in winter. i do live in a rather warm area. but i have a south facing house. and i have a shaded backyard. so my master bedroom is a lit colder then the rest of the house in the winter and it hardly gets any sunlight. its super cold in that room in the winter. seems like the heater dont even phase it. but i think i should seriously start rethinking my design setup.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 24, 2012)

i currently veg in a 4x4 tent with 1x1000w light and it never reaches above 75 with the light on. but i have a portable a/c in there. i love that room in the summer time.


----------



## painkillerman (Mar 24, 2012)

near impossible without the expertise but if ur anal bout it not a h proplem yweaking each crop u will obtain this im sure guy. but really depends on many things if perfect conditions are meet strain is ur limiting factor most of all i know many in my circle have hit 1.0gpw even we have best bud contests/most yeild /best strain after da cure as weve only seen three strains we were able to crack 2.0gpw skunk/indica lulus lighting most yeild ive ever gotten 2.5 gpw only with this snow slyder but this is not as hard as u think 4by4 holds 108plants each holds 21 high 18ish low grams but there always few that i remove depending on strain needs this leaves just shy of 2100grams n few bracts short this time 45 day strain mine run most time as i run 6 on 12 off light cycle 91/2 days fly by in 7 less than 10 %LOSS IN FASTER TIME quicker flip 8 crops verus 6 this gives u higher gram per watt ran as well as more buds after a year easy if both way were ran perfect keep good jornal as this is ur tweaking guide for ur mission


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 24, 2012)

Whatstrain said:


> Best way would be barebulb and grow vertically in hydro from what i have seen. You want 2grams/watt so it would take awhile to get to that point and you would need a great strain.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html ---- Read into that and check out more vertical grows.


wtf?? that shit CRAY!!! i wouldnt even know where to begin with that. it looks like it wraps all the way around? really good idea for sure! very genius!


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 24, 2012)

painkillerman said:


> near impossible without the expertise but if ur anal bout it not a h proplem yweaking each crop u will obtain this im sure guy. but really depends on many things if perfect conditions are meet strain is ur limiting factor most of all i know many in my circle have hit 1.0gpw even we have best bud contests/most yeild /best strain after da cure as weve only seen three strains we were able to crack 2.0gpw skunk/indica lulus lighting most yeild ive ever gotten 2.5 gpw only with this snow slyder but this is not as hard as u think 4by4 holds 108plants each holds 21 high 18ish low grams but there always few that i remove depending on strain needs this leaves just shy of 2100grams n few bracts short this time 45 day strain mine run most time as i run 6 on 12 off light cycle 91/2 days fly by in 7 less than 10 %LOSS IN FASTER TIME quicker flip 8 crops verus 6 this gives u higher gram per watt ran as well as more buds after a year easy if both way were ran perfect keep good jornal as this is ur tweaking guide for ur mission


im sorry you confused me. i couldnt understand much of what you were saying. i think i got the jist of it...but whatever, no biggie.


----------



## painkillerman (Mar 24, 2012)

u can hit 2.0gpw any way u grow hydroponicly just takes planning leaving nothing to chance and back ups ex , i run back up exaust fan incase ac failure or just cant keep up with demand at top room on 2000 cfm blower this way co2 is not lost and maxium heat/rh is removed just incase plan ur room right and ull be 3/4 way there 2.0 gpw then when sucsessful try get dailed in even more ive tweaked my nutes for years as i really iam trying near 3.0gpw new goal i dont know if its EVER gonna happen BUT wont stop me from trying


----------



## dankog (Mar 24, 2012)

I would recommend investing in a portable ac unit, ideally one with dual hoses. 2 600w are going to be hot in a 4x8 tent, so you might as well do it right in the first place, and invest in a portable ac unit, at least 12,000 btu, and then you can do 2 1000w lights. 

Get a electrician friend to help you. This kind of power can get dangerous. If you're doing any kind of flood and drain system, you're going to need a dehumidifier in your tent too. That's more power. 

There really no such thing as a simple grow--a small grow, yes, but not a simple grow. If you're looking for yield, then you have to take the time (and invest the money) to do it right. 

* portable AC
* dehumidifier
* an electrician to help wire everything
* lights and water ever else equipment (Craig's List is a good place for discounts)
* nutes and seeds/plants
* lots of insecticide stuff on hand

Nothing about this is cheap, and it's a ton of work.

It's such a big time/


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 24, 2012)

IM NOT EVER GOING TO DO HYDRO!!!! sorry, but i love soil!!! so maybe that will be a factor, but i hear organic soil growers still getting good yields. i actually would try to do bubbleponics, but i would really like to get soil growing down first. i do have a portable a/c unit. but i just found out it is only 1 port. not the 2port i was advised to buy. and just for the record, this isnt my first grow. i have a lot of equipment. and have been growing for a while now. i just want to see if it is possible. now that i know it is, i will get it done!!


----------



## willhmx04 (Mar 24, 2012)

I dont know about you, but Im hoping to get at least 1.75 lb- 2lb from my 1200w 4x8 tent. I need at least that to make it worth not having a regular job.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 24, 2012)

Whatstrain said:


> Best way would be barebulb and grow vertically in hydro from what i have seen. You want 2grams/watt so it would take awhile to get to that point and you would need a great strain.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html ---- Read into that and check out more vertical grows.


You need alost twice as much light to grow vertical. Wouldn't work with only 1200w.


----------



## Dameon (Mar 24, 2012)

YES it is possible. Light rails/light movers. Done.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't think it's possible buddy. That's a shitload of grams per watt. I've NEVER heard of anyone pulling 2g per watt in 12 years of growing. Even if you had a big setup with 6,000-8,000watts with overlapping light and were doing a SOG I still don't think it would be possible. My room is pretty dialed in and if I can get 1.25g per watt I am super stoked.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 24, 2012)

Dameon said:


> YES it is possible. Light rails/light movers. Done.


Light movers will give you a lower yield if used in flower.


----------



## fred flintstoned (Mar 25, 2012)

I've seen Heath Robison get 2 GPW more than once. But if we all had his skills the world would be knee deep in buds.
Fred


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 25, 2012)

oHsiN666 said:


> just seeing if this is possible. of course the conditions would have to be perfect, the strain and all factors pointing to it being possible. with that said, has anyone pulled this off?
> 
> im asking because im in the process of designing my flower tent. i really want 2x1000w. but i may have to go with 2x600w.
> 
> if anyone cares to need anymore info to answer my question, although i think my question doesn't have to be too specific, i can provide it.


aim much much lower and you won't be bummed when the harvest is dryed!


----------



## bm31timp (Mar 25, 2012)

Id shoot for 1gpw unless you have done some major pheno finding and had a chance to get to know tha cut inside and out. Here in internet land its really easy to get carried away and exagerate stories, a wise man once told me believe none of what you hear and only half of what you see. At the end of the day anything over 1gpw is killing it especially if the quality is there.


----------



## painkillerman (Mar 25, 2012)

phillipchristianI don't think it's possible buddy. That's a shitload of grams per watt. I've NEVER heard of anyone pulling 2g per watt in 12 years of growing. Even if you had a big setup with 6 said:


> THATS GOOD YEILD Phillip but like i sais tweak ur goal i run 18 hour cycle with 2500 grams avarage for each 4,4 area 108 plants per 1000 watts its 23 grams on average per plant
> as i say planning the Right room givin all ur details can really pay off plus cuts costs electeic 40% no loss in yield if all needs are meet


----------



## Dank Raptor (Mar 25, 2012)

18 hour cycle.. 2500 grams in a 4x4.. 108 plants per 1k with a 23 gram average. BULLSHIT X3


----------



## painkillerman (Mar 25, 2012)

wow try it dank maybe ull learn .. calax is where and does what also what makes racmens mass?

...ill keep this simlpe as ur plant can only keep up advanced growth rates for 40-60%of a 12 hour period thus has lead the top botianists come up will 6/12 as this is faster and WILL OUT PERFORM ANY 12/12 CYCLED GARDEN VS TIME GROWN ALL CONDITIONS SAME other than light shec. and end year count aswell due to increased harvests saving money to boot


----------



## Dank Raptor (Mar 26, 2012)

painkillerman said:


> wow try it dank maybe ull learn .. calax is where and does what also what makes racmens mass?
> 
> ...ill keep this simlpe as ur plant can only keep up advanced growth rates for 40-60%of a 12 hour period thus has lead the top botianists come up will 6/12 as this is faster and WILL OUT PERFORM ANY 12/12 CYCLED GARDEN VS TIME GROWN ALL CONDITIONS SAME other than light shec. and end year count aswell due to increased harvests saving money to boot


your contradicting yourself. First you said 18/6 which is a VEG cycle. Then you said 6/12 which again you are talking out of your ass because there is more then 18 hours in a day.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 26, 2012)

NO!
10 characters


----------



## painkillerman (Mar 26, 2012)

never did i say 18/6 in any postsas i dont do veg cycles 
18 hours cycle 6 on 12 off......9 half days growth in 7 with no loss
of course 24 hours are in day.....this is the point ur speeding up the growth by tricking the plants cycle 6on/12off digital timer done
but these are avanced methods resulting in super growth rates and will out perform any and all 12/12 cycle gardens conditions the same other than day cycle 
80-90%of the plants daily energy is depleted before 40-60% of the day is over leading the greatest growers on theplanet to come up with this method 
hands down best way ive ever grown but each thier own 
some ppl have real hard time believing this until u do it ud think half the light half the yeild but it the other way round as 18 hour cycle days will beat a tradtional garden every time 45 day strain done in 30 finished with no loss in yeilds also boosts cbn development the science says


----------



## fred flintstoned (Mar 26, 2012)

^^^^^ bullshit x4^^^^


----------



## painkillerman (Mar 26, 2012)

The Theory
The theory behind the 18 hour Day/Night cycle is that during a normal 24 hour light cycle plants will usually achieve high growth rates peaking at 100% capacity during the first 50 - 60% of the day. The growth rates will then diminish rapidly and the last 20 - 30% of the day achieves minimal growth. So by reducing the length of the day we are triggering an increased growth mode where the growth rates are at their peak for the majority of the day. This effectively achieves a very fast growth cycle with full yield potential. 
NOTE: To achieve these incredible growth rates it is important to provide maximum light intensities and CO2 enriched conditions. The recommended lighting is 600W per square meter.

The Cycles
Vegetative Cycle - Lights ON 14 hours, Lights OFF 4 hours 
Flowering Cycle - Lights ON 6 hours, Lights OFF 12 hours 
The Benefits
The growth achieved during an 18 hour cycle can be the equivalent to that achieved during a 24 hour cycle. So by running 18 hour cycles the same growth and yield can be achieved in 75% of the time.
Reduced day lengths also mean reduced power consumption. Grow more and use less power. Who can argue with that?
For example, an average crop grown from seed using a 24 hour day/night cycle will have a 4 weeks grow cycle and an 8 weeks flower cycle. This equates to 28 days @ 18 hours a day and 56 days @ 12 hours a day = 1176 hours of light over 12 weeks.
An accelerated crop using an 18 hour day/night cycle will achieve the same yields using a 3 week grow cycle and a 6 week flower cycle. This equates to 21 days @ 14 hours a day and 42 day 
but to each thier own


----------



## LordRalh3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Been growing for awhile and anything over 1gpw is good stuff and a successful grow, best ive ever done was 1.2ish, if you can come close to 2gpw you should be growing professionally as your job, 3gpw? Not possible IMO


----------



## painkillerman (Mar 26, 2012)

im not in this for MONEY, medication and ya i know 3gpw is pipe dream ive been trying to obtain for18 years but it keeps me fine tweaking/expermenting i hit 2.0 gpw my 2nd grow i know it was due to backround(chemistry, bio, bontiniy ) allows a better understanding of reactions ,metaballic rate demands the whole picture becomes so much simplier thru complexity 
Canada has some of the best gardeners on the planet as in my opinon
im trying to help people meet there med needs with great speed and potency this is my mission too many have go without and suffer


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

I want to see it done. In the flowering cycle the plant is still receiving 12 hours of light just timed differently so no saving money there. Also, how is it that this flowering cycle change is not going to hermie the plant through stress? Please explain yourself as the plants history clearly shows it needs at least 11-14 hours of dark to flower and anything other than will cause it to stress/hermie and or re veg.


----------



## painkillerman (Mar 26, 2012)

6hours light are on 
12 hours they are off dark cycle stays the same
wheres the stress?
just benifits only from this type of cycle.


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

From what I just researched it can go two ways. Either loss of yield for quicker turn around( about 2 weeks). Or Increased yield for 4 weeks average of extra flowering time.. And I read damn near all of em. Jorges mentioning from the dutch and then read their results for 121 case studies, IC mags forums, etc.. So, my results/findings are pretty definite.


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Also, the dutch said they did a 12 hour dark cycle and about a 8 or 9 hour light cycle. They did see a increase in yield from the few extra hours of light but was also strain dependent.


----------



## azman (Mar 26, 2012)

there are lots of factors to take into concideration here,
are you using hoods , tubes or just plain reflectors?
what medium do you use coco,soil?
nute line up too?
what intake and extraction do you use?
i use a 4x8 tent using 2x magnum xxl hoods with their own 8" L1 extraction fan, the fan is only set to come on with lights and only at 1/4 speed
then i use a 8" L1 along with a 8" carbon filter that runs constantly via a fan controller.
my temps are never above 78f .
also ensure you use oscillating fans inside this helps strengthen stems to carry the weight you are after.
p.s for intake i just use the flaps on the tent open but only 2 flaps.
i thik i have mine dialed in and have done a few cycles and average 1260 so even with co2 i think your goal would be a struggle.
a gpw (gramme per watt) or over is a successful grow.


----------



## painkillerman (Mar 26, 2012)

i never said 1gpw wasnt a great yeild,,,, just with proper records/planning u can obtain more in less time using 18 hour days 
i agree there are tons of factors but i keep records of eveything
ive tweaked either way down to intrenal rockwool temps 
as i run 3 rooms seperately on a home made 3way flipper off one ballest for years as way to not only increase experiments i can run concurrently every 0ne rooms ready every 10 days harvest aswell
as i said i KNOW what iam doing , 
so iam done defending this way growing and yeilds that could be at ur fingers tips with time sorry to see you miss out on trying to improve your skill set and have already killed any chance of you ever reaching this goal u need to be confindent in your skills and improve always or whats the POINT u really happy being unsure of ur grow from time to time 
as i never iam but improvenmt in ones self in an inner driving force that some dont simply have or can obtain
im 90% sure of what im experients results will be im been surprized over the years then thats when u raise to the challenge full blaze ahead and get to breaking down what room at any given time in my cycle outperformed the other'
Growing at any level effiently is as much skill as smarts to design and run a room of ur dreams than dream bigger and bigger 
I hate too see a world with out the people that are pushing the limits WE WOULD STILL BE LIVING IN CAVES
SHAME REAL SHAME 1-1000 PEOPLE ARE THE RIGHT TYPE PERSONALLY mabye that y i dont see too many 2.0gpw post but there outhere 
all those drugs they used in the 60's n 70's ur seeing the lack of drive in our youth just one guys rant .................................................................


----------



## Dank Raptor (Mar 26, 2012)

painkillerman said:


> 18 hours cycle 6 on 12 off......


Once again. I guess there is only 18 hours a day in painkillerland. Your lights are only on for 6 hours a day off for 18 you mean?


----------



## smok3y1 (Mar 26, 2012)

You need 2gpw. Or you can have 2 crops running at the same time. And you would then need 1gpw which is achievable.
Basically you have lets say 20 plants. Put 10 in lights on and the other 10 in a different room(has to be pitch black). 12 hours later switch them and keep repeating every 12 hours. Requires alot of work but you double your yield.


----------



## Dayun (Mar 26, 2012)

oHsiN666 said:


> just seeing if this is possible. of course the conditions would have to be perfect, the strain and all factors pointing to it being possible. with that said, has anyone pulled this off?
> 
> im asking because im in the process of designing my flower tent. i really want 2x1000w. but i may have to go with 2x600w.
> 
> if anyone cares to need anymore info to answer my question, although i think my question doesn't have to be too specific, i can provide it.


it depends on you strain but i know ppl that pull 1000g-1100g per 1000watt light hps..feeding n leeching ur soil of salt build up n the size of ur pot matter lot.. given u got good lighting n air flow.. i got 800g off 1000watt but i avg 650g per 1000watt


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 26, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> I don't think it's possible buddy. That's a shitload of grams per watt. I've NEVER heard of anyone pulling 2g per watt in 12 years of growing. Even if you had a big setup with 6,000-8,000watts with overlapping light and were doing a SOG I still don't think it would be possible. My room is pretty dialed in and if I can get 1.25g per watt I am super stoked.


Heath has done it in a journal before. I know he hit just under 2 growing those trees, the journal was on here and he didn't use CO2. I think he did better when he did the coleseum vertical setup (which does NOT require any extra light as you are suggesting) with the aeroponics package. I believe he was over 2gpw but that journal was lost with Overgrow. 

It's not easy per say, but it's possible. At this point the only people hitting those yields are growing with vertically hanging bulbs.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 27, 2012)

So whats the average gpw with 2- 600w lamps? I use 600w hps lamps and the overlap the light in the middle so I would guess the outers are getting around 700-800watts and the middles are getting 1200 wattts, diminishing outwards. I get about 10 ounces per light on the norm. That would be around, what?, say .65 gpw? Ive never achieved a gpw, I dont think. Even with co2. Maybe I have. Im just judging off a pound per light. Ive never got a lb per light with a 600w lamp. I dont know how to do the math so could someone that knows what up do it for me? LOL seriously. Im math stupid. I always hated math and can only do standard math.
*2- 600w HPS lamps, each lamp gets 95,000 lumens. They are in glass hoods, air cooled. 1 foot away from the canopy. What the GPW for me. This yield was 25 ounces. Thank You.*


----------



## smok3y1 (Mar 27, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> So whats the average gpw with 2- 600w lamps? I use 600w hps lamps and the overlap the light in the middle so I would guess the outers are getting around 700-800watts and the middles are getting 1200 wattts, diminishing outwards. I get about 10 ounces per light on the norm. That would be around, what?, say .65 gpw? Ive never achieved a gpw, I dont think. Even with co2. Maybe I have. Im just judging off a pound per light. Ive never got a lb per light with a 600w lamp. I dont know how to do the math so could someone that knows what up do it for me? LOL seriously. Im math stupid. I always hated math and can only do standard math.
> *2- 600w HPS lamps, each lamp gets 95,000 lumens. They are in glass hoods, air cooled. 1 foot away from the canopy. What the GPW for me. This yield was 25 ounces. Thank You.*


25 ounces = 708 grams.
708g divided by 1200 = 0.59
There is definitely room for some improvements not sure where though since I am a beginner myself.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you very much. I used a low yielding strain this run but I thought Ide get more than this. I had an extremely nice canopy.
I would need to harvest 44 ounces to get a gpw. Are you sure the equation is right? LOL


----------



## Dameon (Mar 27, 2012)

That's like saying no one can do this better than you can. No matter how "Good" you are at something, that is relative and there is always someone who does it better. That is the truth. There are hundreds of different tweaks and available mods for any setup, and although it seems like a stretch, never say never.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 27, 2012)

I cant even imagine pulling 44 ounces off 2-600whps lamps. Ide be extatic if I got 32 ounces. Never mind 44. LOL


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 27, 2012)

gram a watt is standard. I try for that but some strains, querkle mainly, fall short. Prob .75g/watt. 

2 grams a watt is about what your saying. Maybe with co2 at 1500, some serious scrog, and the biggest yeilding strain ever (big bud maybe?).

But not likely


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 27, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Heath has done it in a journal before. I know he hit just under 2 growing those trees, the journal was on here and he didn't use CO2. I think he did better when he did the coleseum vertical setup *(which does NOT require any extra light as you are suggesting)* with the aeroponics package. I believe he was over 2gpw but that journal was lost with Overgrow.
> 
> It's not easy per say, but it's possible. At this point the only people hitting those yields are growing with vertically hanging bulbs.


Where am I suggesting that you need extra light? I was saying that if you had overlapping light (2 hoods produce more usable light in the middle of them) I don't think it could be done. I would like to see ANY journal that shows someone getting those yields. Any thread or video please send me a link. I don't count journals that you say were on here before. I want to see it myself cause I don't think it's possible.

Funny how you find my post from 5 pages ago to make a comment on. Are you going to just flame me forever cause you are pissed about me clowning you in a thread on Toke n' Talk? Get a life.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 27, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Thank you very much. I used a low yielding strain this run but I thought Ide get more than this. I had an extremely nice canopy.
> I would need to harvest 44 ounces to get a gpw. Are you sure the equation is right? LOL


25 ounces x 28.35 grams per ounce = 708.75 grams
708.75 grams divided by 1200 watts = .59 grams per watt

Looks correct to me.


----------



## 840/2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dank Raptor said:


> Once again. I guess there is only 18 hours a day in painkillerland. Your lights are only on for 6 hours a day off for 18 you mean?


 Just wanted to chime in and clutter up this post.... Dank is hating for sure. He puts lights on for 6, off for 12. You seem to be caught up in his numbers being equal to 24. Why? Who said you must leave lights on/off for a combined total of 24 hours each day? Lights on at 10am, off at 4pm, on at 4 am, of at 10 am(24 hours elapsed time), on at 10pm, off at 4 am, on at.....should i continue? So I used his way of growing....and used the number "24" all at the same time. Everyone should be happy now. * sorry to be way off topic


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 27, 2012)

840/2 said:


> Just wanted to chime in and clutter up this post.... Dank is hating for sure. He puts lights on for 6, off for 12. You seem to be caught up in his numbers being equal to 24. Why? Who said you must leave lights on/off for a combined total of 24 hours each day? Lights on at 10am, off at 4pm, on at 4 am, of at 10 am(24 hours elapsed time), on at 10pm, off at 4 am, on at.....should i continue? So I used his way of growing....and used the number "24" all at the same time. Everyone should be happy now. * sorry to be way off topic


Not at all off topic. Thanks for saying it. I kinda thought he was just hating as well. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Dank Raptor (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep I was hating.. but thanks for explaining it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 27, 2012)

double post


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 27, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Where am I suggesting that you need extra light? I was saying that if you had overlapping light (2 hoods produce more usable light in the middle of them) I don't think it could be done. I would like to see ANY journal that shows someone getting those yields. Any thread or video please send me a link. I don't count journals that you say were on here before. I want to see it myself cause I don't think it's possible.
> 
> Funny how you find my post from 5 pages ago to make a comment on. Are you going to just flame me forever cause you are pissed about me clowning you in a thread on Toke n' Talk? Get a life.


Oh you're that guy. It's got nothing to do with you. 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical-24.html

I believe he hit over 2gpw that one (46oz 1 600w 46x28 = 1288g) . He has hit higher numbers with even more plants in different setups. I believe he pulled almost 10lbs off 3x600w in a colesium 300 plant site aeroponic setup using Critical Mass again in a big vertical scrog which is well over 2gpw, but that journal was lost with overgrow as far as I know unless someone else has it.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 27, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Oh you're that guy. It's got nothing to do with you.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical-24.html
> 
> I believe he hit over 2gpw that one (46oz 1 600w 46x28 = 1288g) . He has hit higher numbers with even more plants in different setups. I believe he pulled almost 10lbs off 3x600w in a colesium 300 plant site aeroponic setup using Critical Mass again in a big vertical scrog which is well over 2gpw, but that journal was lost with overgrow as far as I know unless someone else has it.


I stand corrected. 2g per watt is possible. Not for me but for Mr. Robinson it surely is. I never thought about vertical lighting in a circular grow. I've seen them before but hadn't crossed my mind. That is fucking insane what he pulled right there. Everyone, please accept my apologies. Apparently it is possible and I am not near as good a grower or room designer as I thought.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 27, 2012)

The secret is not using reflectors and making full use of the light. 1gpw is I think pretty easy to do hanging bulbs vertically. 2gpw vertically is like the 1gpw marker for non vertical grows I think.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been thinking of hanging 2 - 600w hps lamps verticaly with no hoods. Putting my plants in a circle around them. I just dont know what Ide do with all that heat. My air-cooled hoods work great for dispersing the heat outside. Would I just keep my a/c on high all the time? A higher electric bill would be worth 2gpw.


----------



## dvs1038 (Mar 28, 2012)

sfttailpaul said:


> Yea, those plants would have to be 16-20 ft. tall and about 8 ft. around EACH! LOL. Most people on here are getting 2-4 oz/plant indoors, but then again, one surly can try...


Damn somnbitch i like the sound of that 16-20 ft. plant yeah u might need more than 2 600w lights lolz but man what a sight that would be, hell i'll make that shit my christmas tree this year and hang decorations and lights on that bitch, then in when everyone else is putting their dried out dead trees on the street for the trash man I'd have a party and smoke that MOFO up.


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Mar 28, 2012)

i would have to say no.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 28, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> I've been thinking of hanging 2 - 600w hps lamps verticaly with no hoods. Putting my plants in a circle around them. I just dont know what Ide do with all that heat. My air-cooled hoods work great for dispersing the heat outside. Would I just keep my a/c on high all the time? A higher electric bill would be worth 2gpw.


There are no major heat issues as long as you can exchange your air reasonably quickly, just like any other grow. Just blow the heat up with a fan below and exhaust from above. Reflectors can actually cause heat issues by trapping heat (that never happens here).


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 28, 2012)

I think to do vertical with 1 or 2 lights you need to do it like that guy in the thread OGE put up. You gotta build at least a couple levels so you can get multiple plants around it and they are all tilted toward the inside. I bet you could do a pretty easy setup for soil. All you would have to do is build the racks for the plants to sit on. Probably could use a drip system to water them too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2012)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> i would have to say no.


I would say no as well.
Best I have done with 2 600's is 1200 gm with SCROG.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 28, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would say no as well.
> Best I have done with 2 600's is 1200 gm with SCROG.


Read the rest of the thread and you will find yourself mistaken, and possibly amazed.


----------



## phishtank (Mar 28, 2012)

I think doing a vertical set up would be awesome...but i bet going over your plant limit would also be quite easy. Building a few verticle grow setups could probably be pretty cheap also.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 28, 2012)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> i would have to say no.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would say no as well.
> Best I have done with 2 600's is 1200 gm with SCROG.


Go back a page or two and you will see it is possible. I mean the guy doing it is a master grower and the system is pretty sick but it is definitely possible.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 28, 2012)

phishtank said:


> I think doing a vertical set up would be awesome...but i bet going over your plant limit would also be quite easy. Building a few verticle grow setups could probably be pretty cheap also.


I'm already drawing up plans for a vertical soil grow on autoCad. 2 600w lights and a drip irrigation system. Basically takes up no room either.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 28, 2012)

+Rep for OGE. Thanks for sharing man. Heath Robinson is my new idol. Sorry about before man. Thought you were jumping on me for what happened in T&T. My bad. Much respect.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Go back a page or two and you will see it is possible. I mean the guy doing it is a master grower and the system is pretty sick but it is definitely possible.


I stand corrected, but to be truthful, I have an eating disorder that causes this. . .


----------



## smok3y1 (Mar 28, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Thank you very much. I used a low yielding strain this run but I thought Ide get more than this. I had an extremely nice canopy.
> I would need to harvest 44 ounces to get a gpw. Are you sure the equation is right? LOL


No problem bro. And you would need exactly 42.32 ounces to make 1gpw. You can definitely get your grow higher by doing a number of tweaks. There are a number of things that effect your yield e.g temperature, humidity, veg time, pot size, ensuring there is no stress and doing a number of training techniques.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 28, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I stand corrected, but to be truthful, I have an eating disorder that causes this. . .
> 
> View attachment 2095605


LMAO!! Too funny.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 28, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> No problem bro. And you would need exactly 42.32 ounces to make 1gpw. You can definitely get your grow higher by doing a number of tweaks. There are a number of things that effect your yield e.g temperature, humidity, veg time, pot size, ensuring there is no stress and doing a number of training techniques.


I think it's like OGE said, 2gpw vertical is like 1gpw horizontal. I still really don't think it's possible to do it horizontally. The dude Heath's setup is about the most efficient way I have seen to grow. If someone could do 2gpw on a horizontal setup I would love to see that.


----------



## smok3y1 (Mar 28, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> I think it's like OGE said, 2gpw vertical is like 1gpw horizontal. I still really don't think it's possible to do it horizontally. The dude Heath's setup is about the most efficient way I have seen to grow. If someone could do 2gpw on a horizontal setup I would love to see that.


Yeaah its nearly impossible to do it horizontally but was surprised to see it be done vertically in Heaths thread. I am planning a vertical grow myself but not the Colosseum type ones just a normal horizontal grow but with multiple vertical lights at plant level instead


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 28, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> +Rep for OGE. Thanks for sharing man. Heath Robinson is my new idol. Sorry about before man. Thought you were jumping on me for what happened in T&T. My bad. Much respect.


It's all good brother.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 28, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> Yeaah its nearly impossible to do it horizontally but was surprised to see it be done vertically in Heaths thread. I am planning a vertical grow myself but not the Colosseum type ones just a normal horizontal grow but with multiple vertical lights at plant level instead


This is a more efficient growing style as well IMO. It is what I'm doing currently and my little mini trees have some tremendously big side buds (no topping).


----------



## STLbudz (Mar 28, 2012)

A sativa strain would do great Like Blue Dream or super lemon haze very great yielders if your growing something from the Og or mendo,urkle(purp) orgin i wouldnt expect those great yields, Strain will definitely have to be considered no matter what condition, I grew super lemon haze got bout 23 Oz dry bud and a couple in shake n stuff, under same conditions i grew barely 13-15 oz dry off my gods gift and cheese, The ONLY other diffrence was i added a root enhancer on the SLH , but but i doubt the extra 10 0z came from that, its all about what the plant can put out on its own, the extra care makes it that much better


----------



## smok3y1 (Mar 29, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> This is a more efficient growing style as well IMO. It is what I'm doing currently and my little mini trees have some tremendously big side buds (no topping).


Yeaaah it just seems much more efficient compared to horizontal. Have you got any tips because I can't find any links relating to this specific technique usually its something like the Colosseum type. Also do you think you could have got a better yield by training it in any form rather then just letting it be?
And lol @ your name evil genius with 666 posts.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, I train my buds to maximize light. I know some folks rotate plants but I do not do that. Most of my bud sites on my plants (about 5ft tall the biggest I am growing a few varieties from seed so it's not all clones, clones makes it easier to get big yields) I have trained towards the light. There are some folks in the Vertical Forum that have various things going on, worth checking out.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 29, 2012)

well just for the record i stopped reading at page 3...and i found the info i needed from starting this thread. thanks for all who provided insightful info.


----------



## alotapot (Mar 29, 2012)

painkillerman said:


> The Theory
> The theory behind the 18 hour Day/Night cycle is that during a normal 24 hour light cycle plants will usually achieve high growth rates peaking at 100% capacity during the first 50 - 60% of the day. The growth rates will then diminish rapidly and the last 20 - 30% of the day achieves minimal growth. So by reducing the length of the day we are triggering an increased growth mode where the growth rates are at their peak for the majority of the day. This effectively achieves a very fast growth cycle with full yield potential.
> NOTE: To achieve these incredible growth rates it is important to provide maximum light intensities and CO2 enriched conditions. The recommended lighting is 600W per square meter.
> 
> ...



I can vouch for "alternative" light cycles, I've tried it when I ran a smaller space. I haven't since moving up to larger space and more and better gear. I *might* look at revisiting the idea... not sure..

alp


----------



## alotapot (Mar 29, 2012)

840/2 said:


> Just wanted to chime in and clutter up this post.... Dank is hating for sure. He puts lights on for 6, off for 12. You seem to be caught up in his numbers being equal to 24. Why? Who said you must leave lights on/off for a combined total of 24 hours each day? Lights on at 10am, off at 4pm, on at 4 am, of at 10 am(24 hours elapsed time), on at 10pm, off at 4 am, on at.....should i continue? So I used his way of growing....and used the number "24" all at the same time. Everyone should be happy now. * sorry to be way off topic



Completely agree! The number of hours we make a day is totally subjective to a plant in a sealed chamber. The only factors that need attention are that the plant has enough on or off time to avoid unnecessary stress. 

alp


----------



## alotapot (Mar 29, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> Yeaah its nearly impossible to do it horizontally but was surprised to see it be done vertically in Heaths thread. I am planning a vertical grow myself but not the Colosseum type ones just a normal horizontal grow but with multiple vertical lights at plant level instead



Agreed! A number of years ago I was working with some folks that were pulling ASTOUNDING yields in this format. The rooms were dialed in to perfection and there was no expense spared, when I left to go my own way they were coming close to 1.5 lbs/plant. It was an awe inspiring site I gotta tell ya...

alp


----------



## oHsiN666 (Mar 29, 2012)

maybe i should read the pages i didnt read, when i have the time of course. today is detailing the room day.... back to the lair!!


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 30, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> No problem bro. And you would need exactly 42.32 ounces to make 1gpw. You can definitely get your grow higher by doing a number of tweaks. There are a number of things that effect your yield e.g temperature, humidity, veg time, pot size, ensuring there is no stress and doing a number of training techniques.


I do have a great setup. Everything is dialed in perfectly. I had 19 plants of a small yielding strain and filled in with other even smaller yielding strains. I had 2 plants that gave good yields out of 42. LOL I was going for quality over quantity this run. Ill have to see what I get from a big yielding strain some time.
To be honest, I dont know anyone whos yieded 42 ounces of dry bud off 2 600w lamps.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 30, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> I do have a great setup. Everything is dialed in perfectly. I had 19 plants of a small yielding strain and filled in with other even smaller yielding strains. I had 2 plants that gave good yields out of 42. LOL I was going for quality over quantity this run. Ill have to see what I get from a big yielding strain some time.
> To be honest, I dont know anyone whos yieded 42 ounces of dry bud off 2 600w lamps.


Check out that thread that OGE posted a few pages back. 46 ounces from 1 600w.


----------



## smok3y1 (Mar 31, 2012)

OGEvil what training method do you use?? do you top or anything like that?? thanks!


alotapot said:


> Agreed! A number of years ago I was working with some folks that were pulling ASTOUNDING yields in this format. The rooms were dialed in to perfection and there was no expense spared, when I left to go my own way they were coming close to 1.5 lbs/plant. It was an awe inspiring site I gotta tell ya...
> 
> alp


Daymm I wish I could pull those sort of yields! I wish there were more people using this method its hard to find any threads but that could be just me not looking in the right places :/



ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> I do have a great setup. Everything is dialed in perfectly. I had 19 plants of a small yielding strain and filled in with other even smaller yielding strains. I had 2 plants that gave good yields out of 42. LOL I was going for quality over quantity this run. Ill have to see what I get from a big yielding strain some time.
> To be honest, I dont know anyone whos yieded 42 ounces of dry bud off 2 600w lamps.


I would personally ditch the small yielding strains. I am planning on having a Super Lemon Haze grow myself heard nothing but good comments on the smoke/stone and it has a good yield apparently. I forgot to add genetics/strain in that list aswell which is one of the most important things aswell. The problem with having a goal of 1 gpw though is it does not take in to consideration things such as veg time which makes a HUGE difference. Obviously someone who vegs for 4 weeks will have a higher yield compared with someone who goes straight in to 12/12


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have seen someone on the forum that got close to 5 with 3 600w. He was doing a veritcal grow, with critical mass. The plants where monsters, I think it was Heath Robinson. Don't quote me on that though. He was running the aqua farm buckets and he only had 2 plants going.


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Mar 31, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html

Here we are.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 31, 2012)

What works best for training and topping depends on how you're growing completely. If you are simply going to hang a bulb vertically and grow from pots on the ground it would depend on the genetics, how many plants etc but I find that growing them out without topping or fimming tends to work well. The side growth is strong anyway with the light coming from that direction. I then put them into bondage to get a little scrog sort of effect pulling branches forward with LST etc as I don't flip my plants. Some people just flip their plants so each side gets 6 hrs full intensity and I couldn't say which is better.


----------



## pointswest (Mar 31, 2012)

Lots of speculation on this grow by people quoting numbers they could never achieve themselves. Only you will be able to tell us how much you can produce in your grow room. My guess is anything over 1/2 # is a blessing.

PW


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 31, 2012)

pointswest said:


> Lots of speculation on this grow by people quoting numbers they could never achieve themselves. Only you will be able to tell us how much you can produce in your grow room. My guess is anything over 1/2 # is a blessing.
> 
> PW


Actually, if you read the thread you will see a bunch of people quoting numbers they HAVE achieved and then talking about growers who HAVE achieved 2gpw. If you are only able to get .5gpw then maybe you should start reading some more threads to learn a few things.


----------



## dirtysnowball (Mar 31, 2012)

oh man you want 2g per watt... fuucck i get like 1.1g per watt. but i will tell you a secret, if you grow "vertical" as in: a scrog wrapped 360 degrees around your lights, you can get 2g per watt. VERTICAL FTW!!!

here lets do some math, assuming: your using 2 1000w lights, and MJ generally yields 350-450g per 4x4 1000w scrog
if you did a normal scrog(4x4 per 1000w so really 8'x4') you could get at least 700g and at most you'd get 900g. thats for 8'x4'(32 square feet) scrog with 2000w

but if you grow vertical, assuming you make a 4' diameter circle that is 5' tall, 
you get =((radius x radius)x3.14) x hight)
reduce it = (4' x 3.14) x 5'
final answer = 62.8 square feet of growing area.

thats 1400g-1800g total be happy


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 1, 2012)

dirtysnowball said:


> oh man you want 2g per watt... fuucck i get like 1.1g per watt. but i will tell you a secret, if you grow "vertical" as in: a scrog wrapped 360 degrees around your lights, you can get 2g per watt. VERTICAL FTW!!!
> 
> here lets do some math, assuming: your using 2 1000w lights, and MJ generally yields 350-450g per 4x4 1000w scrog
> if you did a normal scrog(4x4 per 1000w so really 8'x4') you could get at least 700g and at most you'd get 900g. thats for 8'x4'(32 square feet) scrog with 2000w
> ...


Lol, go back about 5 pages in this thread and look for the link that OGE posted. Vertical stadium grow. 1288g off a 600w lamp.


----------



## WSRidahs (Apr 1, 2012)

You should have no problem running 2k in a 4x8 tent. I run 2k in a 5x5.


----------



## kermit2692 (Apr 1, 2012)

if you have to ask this question then your answer is no.....maximizing yield is a hard art to master and the goal you've set is a pretty high one ...personally i know i couldnt do it one light per meter squared = 2 meters squared at 600 grams a piece is only 1200 which is half your goal...anyway point being the guy that can pull this off is never gonna be the guy asking if he can


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 1, 2012)

WSRidahs said:


> You should have no problem running 2k in a 4x8 tent. I run 2k in a 5x5.


2,000w in a 5x5? You don't have problems with bleaching or keeping that cool? Seems like OVERKILL to me.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 1, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> 2,000w in a 5x5? You don't have problems with bleaching or keeping that cool? Seems like OVERKILL to me.


If he's got em hanging vertically I can see it working ok. Just need squat strains that don't stretch much (which let's face it, most people tend towards anyway).

I think it's overkill as the results wouldn't be that much better than with a 600 IMO, but I'm sure they are still better. If he uses cooltubes it's just that much easier. I find with my 600 I only get bleaching if the plant stretches right into the cooltube glass.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 1, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> If he's got em hanging vertically I can see it working ok. Just need squat strains that don't stretch much (which let's face it, most people tend towards anyway).
> 
> I think it's overkill as the results wouldn't be that much better than with a 600 IMO, but I'm sure they are still better. If he uses cooltubes it's just that much easier. I find with my 600 I only get bleaching if the plant stretches right into the cooltube glass.


LOL, I keep forgetting about the vertical. I can see it with 2 verticals. But if they are bare bulb then that sure seems like a waste of space. I mean a bare bulb 1000w will limit where and how many plants you can have in a 5x5 space for sure.


----------



## WSRidahs (Apr 1, 2012)

I have 4 plants. Temps are at 78. Bulbs are in air cooled hoods. No bleaching issues. I get a lb or more per plant. I've run 2 600's but I get way better results with 2 1000's. I don't see how it's over kill. Ideally you'd want 1000W per plant. My plants aren't small. I veg and train them for 7-8 weeks.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 1, 2012)

WSRidahs said:


> I have 4 plants. Temps are at 78. Bulbs are in air cooled hoods. No bleaching issues. I get a lb or more per plant. I've run 2 600's but I get way better results with 2 1000's. I don't see how it's over kill. Ideally you'd want 1000W per plant. My plants aren't small. I veg and train them for 7-8 weeks.


I was just saying that I know tents are usually problems for 1000w lights. Low ceiling and small spaces make them hard to keep cool. Considering the footprint of 1000w bulbs it just seems like a lot. Best of luck to you man. Whatever works for ya.


----------

